# My latest soap :)



## Miss_Melissa (Oct 20, 2009)

This one with kaolin, charcoal, rosemary and eucalyptus EO.




This one with black clay and citrus EO.




This one with linden trees flower's decoction instead of water, sour cream and vanillin.




And this is glycerine soap with rose FO




Thanks for watching!


----------



## wonderland (Oct 20, 2009)

Miss_Melissa said:
			
		

> This one with linden trees flower's decoction instead of water, sour cream and vanillin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is awesome!!


----------



## dopersoaper (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice. I especially love the one with the  eucalyptus EO. It looks very scenic..I see a sky and the horizon...the ocean's tides and waves...lol...yeah I'm lame like that to deciper some soap. lol


----------



## heyjude (Oct 20, 2009)

Great work!!   

Jude


----------



## topcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow!!!  They are all gorgeous!  Congrats   

Tanya


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you! It's a big pleasure to read such words   
*dopersoaper*, I see a landscape at the soap with eucalyptus EO too ))) But I see bald mountains instead of the ocean ))) and the sky with clouds...
I named this soap "Kamchatka".
 :roll:


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 22, 2009)

gorgeous! top notch work!


----------



## sygrid (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful, love the colours.  Really nicely done.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow these are beautiful soaps I am totally in love with the soap decorated with linden tree flowers.............wish we had smellavision


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous assortment of soap. I am in love with the black clay and citrus EO.  :wink:


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks!!!! I'm very glad you like it!!!!


----------



## starduster (Oct 24, 2009)

*contrast*

All such a lovely contrast.
Keep it up.
Mary


----------



## jenn624 (Oct 24, 2009)

Those all look great! I can't decide which one I like best...


----------



## BluebirdMama (Oct 25, 2009)

very lovely!


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 26, 2009)

That rose soap is SOOO pretty! Love that rich red!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 26, 2009)

Those are all so lovely!  I think my favourite is the landscape/seascape one as well!  The detail is fantastic!


----------

